# 2 routers on the same network.



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I got 2 linksys routers. One is wireless-g and the other only connects through cables. (disconnected from the network right now)

I also got 6 computers at my workstation. 1 laptop and 1 PS3 that connect through wireless, and 4 desktops that connect through a wire. 

I'd like to know if this:

1. Is there a way to connect the 2 routers to the same network.
2. If ther's a way, and I add 2 more wired computers to the second router, will my internet connection slow down?

btw, I'm on a cable connection.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

OuTLawZ-GoSu said:


> I got 2 linksys routers. One is wireless-g and the other only connects through cables. (disconnected from the network right now)
> 
> I also got 6 computers at my workstation. 1 laptop and 1 PS3 that connect through wireless, and 4 desktops that connect through a wire.
> 
> ...


1) Yes you can. First you must get a "crossover" cable. Then connect one of the output ports on the first router to the input port on the second router.

2) Tricky question. In theory, Yes. But whether or not you notice a difference depends on the amount of bandwidth the two new computers are using and exactly how fast your cable line is.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem connecting two routers, and it won't affect your performance at all.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

